# New Member 1964 GTO owner



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

My name is Wicked Goat. I am 55 years old. I am pursuing a lifelong dream of building my all time favorite car, the '64. When my wife's daughters boyfriend to me he could find me a rust free '64 from a Tucson junkyard for $2,500 I told him I'd take it. Long time passed and I forgot about it, knowing it was to good to be true. On my birthday my wife surprised me with it. Of course it wasn't $2,500 rather $6,500.
But now it is my possession, title and all. Correct me if I'm wrong but it has to be the last rust free, numbers matching Goat, to be pulled from a desert junkyard at this point in history. I have the motor, but it is not in the car. The car drag raced from 1964 to about '74 and sat in a yard in Tucson ever since. 
So far I know this. It is a real GTO, original color Grenadier Red with medium red interior. It has factory a/c! Just a little bongo, but even the original trunk has no serious rust. I do not know if it was tri power or four speed yet. It may have an ugly orange paint on the original red...or the red paint turned really ugly in the sun. It has no hood.
Soon as I figure out how to upload pictures here I will! I am going to need lots of help! I have a clear vision though...thanks!


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Since I don't know how to make a sticky for my 64 GTO project, I will put updates here and transfer them to a build thred later on. 

My Car:
Almost rust free 64 GTO from Tucson, Arizona. Plates are from 1976. I paid $7,000 for it. It is real GTO from what I can tell it was an automatic with factory a/c, Grenadier Red, Red interior. 
I bought a supposedly rebuild M-20 four speed for it. $700. I have a 64 389 and a tri power manifold for it. I have a pair of "716" heads. 
The motor is taken down and will be sent to machine shop to be built pretty much stock, although I want it to be able to run on pump gas.
Eventually it will have Rally wheels and 245-60-15s, but I bought some 14 inch rubber to save time and money.
So far, all I've done is clean (40 years of desert dirt) dream, and come up with a game plan.

My plan: rebuild everything pretty much stock for now. The entire interior will need to be replaced. I plan to do most of the work myself. Plan is to start with seats, doors, and weatherstripping. 

I wanted to get it operational first. But my friends say it needs to come all the way apart have the bodywork and paint done first.

Stay tuned. I'm $8,000 in and just getting started. Love the factory a/c and the rust free floor and trunk. 
Any advice is welcome! If any moderator could transfer this to Wickedgoats 64 GTO build" that would be great


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

The car was $6,500. I have the original hood but had to pay another $500.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice. BTW, I'd keep the bullet hole in the door...


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Very cool! I'm doing a 64 GTO right now as well. I'm in Mesa, Arizona


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, I just I'll have to have the wife show me how to post pictures...meanwhile my GTO went on a flat bed and off to body shop. Off body and paint. I had planned to "just get it up and running" low budget....that out window now. Already spent more on this project than I wanted...but how many '64 GTO "barnfinds" rust free are there? 
Besides the bullet holes...I just know this Tucson car has a exciting history. It had a dusty Arizona plate from '73 and looks like (by the sticker) was last on the road in 1977.
Was originally an automatic with a/c....it will have four speed when it goes back together.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm going to document the build here on this post. Any ideas on how to put together a 389 so it is reliable, can run on pump gas and have 400 hp or so?


----------



## Charles Rummel (Apr 30, 2017)

Cool car Yeah rust free ones were getting harder to find 20 years ago.


----------



## Charles Rummel (Apr 30, 2017)

Forged pistons and rods are a good idea if you ever intend to hop it up later You know how it goes...at first it seems fast then someone blows by you two years later and you want to add some bolt on stuff. Cast stock pistons are always the first thing to launch to the moon when you over do it. More important is building it right or finding someone too My buddy had a rod go through the oil pan just reving up his 68 El Camino because someone didnt tighten something right.


----------



## Charles Rummel (Apr 30, 2017)

What kind of guitar is that?


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks like my 389 has been rebuilt too many times. I'm going to need a reliable street motor for it.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

One of these days I am going to learn how to post pictures and navigate this website. Until then just an update on my 1964 GTO project.

The car: 
1964 GTO Grenadier Red with medium red interior.
Options: Factory a/c, backup lights, auto transmission, tinted glass.
The car had no motor or transmission when I got it, but was otherwise complete and original. It may have been a one owner car, but I'm pretty sure it had a drag racing past in Tucson in the late sixties and early seventies. Sat in a Tucson backyard untouched since 1977. It has a few bullet holes and a couple small dents, but almost no rust.

The dream:
The dream keeps changing, but I guess that is part of the game. My original plan was to get it up and running in 2017, but my brother and good friends convinced me that it needed to come completely apart...off body and painted first. I originally wanted to paint it original color....and still may...or I might paint it 2016 Barcelona Red to match my Toyota Tundra...not sure. I had a tri power manifold, 716 heads, and a 389 motor from a different '64 GTO and I was going to use that...but the 389 had been rebuilt to many times. I originally wanted to restore the car to original specs...but I could not abide by the automatic, so I bought a M-20 tranny. I will buy a Hurst Super Comp shifter very soon. 

The Plan:
Get it off body, do the body work and paint. Repair and replace whatever parts required to get it running with OEM brakes, bushings, whatever. Right now I have no power steering or power brakes. I will rig up some three point seat belts for the front.
The car came with 14" Ansen (I think) Mags. I bought some new RWL rubber for them in the same size that was on it, should be ok to get it up and running. Soon as I come up with more cash, I'll start a compete rebuild/reupholstery of the seats. Car is going to need new hood latches, all new locks and keys. I'm also going to need pedal assembly, clutch, bellhousing. Looking at a Pontiac 400 block found in the dirt maybe rebuild that with aluminum heads and intake 4 bbl. carb. I'd like 400 hp. It has to run on pump gas and reliability is most important as I intend to drive the car often.

The Vision:
I want the interior restored as stock as possible. Eventually I want modern a/c using factory vents, much later upgrade to factory options. I want 245-60-15s all around on either Rally I or II wheels. Upgraded disk brakes and steering. The stance is very important to me, I want a slight rake in the back. I want a quiet custom exhaust with factory looking " splitter" pipes. I was thinking of restoration manifolds but my mechanic says Dougs headers. Eventually, I'd like upgraded suspension, upgraded posi rear end, maybe an M-22. Modern a/c using factory air. I'm from the far north so...I don't even think I can survive a Tucson spring or fall without a/c...if I'm there in the summer I will be in survivial mode. It needs to be blowing ice cubes. I'm sick of overheating problems and since this car will be in Tucson the radiator and cooling system will be overkill. For tunes I might just use my Bose Bluetooth box. Install 4 USB chargers. Let people stream what they want.

Please send any advice, thoughts, tips, ideas, pictures, recommendations, anything! It all helps and keeps me excited for project. I'm not a very skilled mechanic (yet) and unless this project is a smashing success and I embark on a 1940 Lincoln Zepher V-12 this is my last hot rod. 

I will send pictures as things progress. I'll have about 20G into this car to get it in paint and running...Scary for me. I hope this isn't the biggest mistake I have ever made. Stay tuned!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Charles Rummel said:


> What kind of guitar is that?


I assume you mean my avatar. It's a Gretsch Sparkle Jet in green. 6129T IIRC. Its a Les Paul shape with drum wrap on the top. Long since sold, my current axe is a D'Angellico EX-DC in white with Peter Florance '59 humbuckers. It's awesome.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

My suggestion is to do it right the first time and put into the car what you want rather than build it one way and then modify it as you go, ie the M-20 to and M-22. Why not step up to a *new* Tremec TKO 5-speed with overdrive? Then you can go with a nice set of 3.73's in the rear, have blistering acceleration and then cruise on the highway with the engine loafing at 70-75MPH. M-22's are pricey and even rebuilt, they are "old." You can buy one new, but they are close to 2K and you don't get the advantage of the overdrive -one of the reasons I went with the TKO 5-speed. Not much more per say than a new M-22.

400HP from a 400CI and aluminum heads will be easy, but not inexpensive because it is a Pontiac.

I think 20K to rebuild/restore the car is optimistic. I think you will find that your vision is going to go over that number, so don't be surprised, and be prepared. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

I think 20G sounds right. I had 8,000 into it. About to see if I can paint it and get it running. Thank you very much for the info on the transmission. Sounds like a good idea. I want to be able to drive the car. Any ideas on aftermarket a/c? Vintage air?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wickedgoat said:


> I think 20G sounds right. I had 8,000 into it. About to see if I can paint it and get it running. Thank you very much for the info on the transmission. Sounds like a good idea. I want to be able to drive the car. Any ideas on aftermarket a/c? Vintage air?


Anyone who I know who installs air in their cars/hot rods seem to all go with Vintage Air and like the compactness of it. Have not heard any complaints.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you. I sincerely appreciate the help. The car is at the body shop now. Thanks about the Vintage air tip. I'm looking into getting one of those units someday and it would be nice to use original vents/controls.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

To post pics click go advanced, click paperclip in the WYSIWYG menu, choose file, select pics then click upload.
This will insert thumbnails that can be expanded by clicking on them.
Click on box that appears to expand the picture.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

The car is at the body shop now.


----------



## 64Original (Jun 21, 2017)

I will be watching and following your post. My wife and I just purchased a 1964 numbers matching original GTO here in Oklahoma. We are the third owners and it has had a frame off restoration. It has not been completely put back together but runs and drives. The wiring needs to be finished and then a few minor details. It has had a color change on it from the Aquamarine to Cameo Ivory with red leather interior. It is a factory automatic with tilt and A/C along with the poverty hub caps. We were not looking for another car as we are just finishing up a 63 falcon convertible but the car found us and begged us to take it home. Looking forward to following yours to completion. Glad I found this forum as I will probably have questions along the way.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, I'm just learning. I know it is going to be an adventure, and a money pit. My hope for 2016 is it gets taken all the way apart, painted, then put back together so it runs. Right now it is 118 degrees in Tucson so things are on hold. Looking for a rebuildable motor. My mechanic looking at a 389, a 400, and a 455 right now. Anything can happen, stay tuned. Send advice, pictures, inspiration, anything


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Pulled a 1972 455 out of the dirt. Checking to see what we have to work with.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice find WickedGoat! Good luck with the project and a single word of advice for you... patience. As others have stated, do it right once and enjoy!


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Good advice thanks. I made the decision for the off body paint...so that is doing it right I hope. But, I really want it up and running. My mechanic is checking the '72 455 block. We are talking about speed pro pistons 9.5 to 1 compression, edlebrick aluminum heads and performer manifold. Holley 750 double pumper. Mechanic is thinking of a comp cam XE 282 I think...
I have never built a motor before. I was hoping for 400hp and reliable driver.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Comp cam 268
Kaufman heads 
RPM intake

Any recommendations? Want it to be reliable and run on pump gas


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wickedgoat said:


> Comp cam 268
> Kaufman heads
> RPM intake
> 
> Any recommendations? Want it to be reliable and run on pump gas



Kauffman heads look good, flows 260 CFM's and is a good out of the box number. I like that they offer different CC's for the combustion chamber. You can tailor your compression. Keep in mind that with aluminum heads, they absorb heat and you typically want to go 1 compression point more than iron heads - so 10.5 is what you should be aiming for. 400 HP will be an easy target to shoot for.

In my opinion, the Comp Cam is too small. You are going to have nice flowing heads and I don't think you will be getting the most out of them with the "268." The bigger cubes will make a hot cam in a 400 seem milder in a 455 (or what ever oversize you go with). If you plan on buying your heads from Kauffman, then tell them what you are looking to get out of the engine and let them use their experience to recommend a cam for you. Simple email will do it. Cam selections have been covered quite a bit on the forums and you can do a search and find a lot of info just to get an idea of what you might want to shoot for. The "041" cam & Rhodes lifters seems to be a good favorite in a 455.

1964 GTO and RPM intake? If you are spending top dollar on an engine, you might not be happy unless you have a tripower tucked under the hood. When you pop the hood, everyone will be looking for it. So if it were me, I'd go with a tripower - 1966 version where all carbs are the same size OR..... I'd have to go with a period type 2 x 4 set-up - which would be my first choice. Grind off the Kauffman logo and paint the engine the correct blue and detail it out to look more like the original with a pair of AFB's and open element air cleaners.


----------

